# بديل البنزين nh3 من كندا اختراع عاد للظهور سيارة تعمل على وقود الامونيا



## fagrelsabah (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

من كندا مخترع اكتشف انه تمكن تسيير السيارات على غاز الامونيا المضغوط
وهو لاتنتج غازات ملوثة للبيئة لانه يحتوى الهيدروجين الذى يحترق مع الاكسجين


مكونا بخار الماء فى عدم السيارة

ويتحرر غاز التروجين الى الهواء الجوى

وتم هذا الاكتشاف عام 1984

وعقب ظهوره على شاشات التلفاز تم اغلاق مصنعه

لمصلحة اصحاب البترول


وقد ذكر صاحب الاختراع
انه منذ 25 سنه لم يكن البرلمان موافق لاسبابه الخاة على استخدام هذه التكنولوجيا

ولمن الان تعود الدائرة مع طهور التكنولوجيا الى استخدام الامونيا كوقود بلديل عن البنزين والسولار وصديق للبيئة

وقد ذهبت كاميرا نشرة الاخبار الى جراجه الذى به سيارته لقديمة ماركة شيفروليه موديل 1981

و بالتجرة تم ادارة السيارة بسهوله بعد 25 كاما من تركها فى مكانها للقدرة الفائقة لهذا الوقود


فهل حان الوقت لتصنيعه وبيعه



الرابط


Hydrofuel NH3 (ammonia) Car



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vwmz...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vwmz...eature=related








===========



===


----------



## مازن السيد (2 يوليو 2009)

الف الف شكر
..................


----------



## fagrelsabah (2 يوليو 2009)

مازن السيد قال:


> الف الف شكر
> ..................



لاداعي للشكر اخى الكريم 

فكلنا اخوة بالمتدى 

والشكر والحمد لله وحدة الذى جعلنا نرى هذا العلم ورفع الغمام عن اعيننا


----------



## fagrelsabah (2 يوليو 2009)

حقيقة اغرب من الخيال 

هل تعلمون من و الامونيا 

انها ببساطة شديدة الغاز الصادر من ملح الخبيز 

والاسم له النشادر 
واليكم المزيد بفضل الله تعالى 





تحضير الأمونيا في الصنــــاعة ..... " طـــريقة هـــــــــابر - بــــــــوش "


----------



## fagrelsabah (2 يوليو 2009)

و تُصنع الأمونيا في مصانع يصل إنتاج الواحد منها إلى ما يقارب 1000 طن يومياً ... وهذه المصانع تطبق طريقة تسمى طريقة هابر ، والأولى أن تسمى طريقة هابر بوش " Haber- Bosch " ذلك لأن فرانز هابر الألماني نجح في عام 1909م ، وبعد سنوات من البحث ، في إحداث اتحاد بين الهيدروجين والنيتروجين مستخدماً ضغطاً ودرجة حرارة عاليين وحفازاً هو عنصر الأوزميوم .. 


وفي ذلك العام اشترت شركة BASF حقوق الإنتاج ، وقام أحد مهندسيها الكبار وهو كارل بوش بإجراء المزيد من البحث ، وتوصل مع فريقه في أعوام قليلة إلى بناء المعدات القادرة على تحمل الضغط الشديد ، وإلى حفاز آخر بدلاً من الأوزميوم ذي التكلفة العالية .. فقد وجدوا أن مسحوق الحديد المحتوي على أكاسيد البوتاسيوم والكالسيوم والألومينيوم يصلح للإسراع بالتفاعل ، وما يزال هذا الحفاز مستخدماً حتى الآن .. وقد كان الهدف الأساسي تحويل الأمونيا إلى حمض النيتريك لإنتاج المتفجرات للإستخدام الحربي بعد أن حال الحصار بين ألمانيا ومصادر النيترات في تشيلي .. 
وقد منح هابر جائزة نوبل عام 1913 م ، كما شارك بوش في الجائزة عام 1931م ... 






... جهاز هابر الحقيقي ...


----------



## fagrelsabah (2 يوليو 2009)

مــــراحل تصنيــــــــــــع الأمـــونيـــــــــا 

الإصلاح البخــاري :

مصدر الهيدروجين اللازم للعملية هو النفثا " هيدروكربونات C9 – C5 " أو الغاز الطبيعي " CH4 " . 
ولكن أولاً يجب أن يتم إزالة الكبريت إذا كان موجوداً لأنه يسمم الحفاز .







وتجري العملية في مرحلتين " أولية وثانوية : عند ضغط 30 جوي ، في وجود حفاز النيكل ، وفي المرحلة الثانية يدخل الهواء ، لذلك تحتوي الغازات الخارجة على CO2 , H2 , N2 وتكون درجة حراراتها حواي 1000? م . 

تفاعل الإزاحة : 

إن وجود أكاسيد الكربون يسمم الحفاز لذا يجب أن تزال . وهذا يتم على مرحلتين يستخدم في أولاهما الحفاز Fe3O4 ، وفي الثانية حفاز يحتوي على نحاس وخارصين . 






امتصاص ثاني أكسيد الكربون :


----------



## fagrelsabah (2 يوليو 2009)

امتصاص ثاني أكسيد الكربون :

يمتص CO2 بغسل الغازات بمحلول ساخن ( 100درجة س ) من كربونات البوتاسيوم في الماء .






وبعد ذلك يعكس هذا الإتزان بطرد بخار الماء ، ويجمع CO2 كناتج جانبي للعملية ، بينما يعاد محلول الكربونات إلى الاستخدام ..


----------



## fagrelsabah (2 يوليو 2009)

تحويل بقايا أكاسيد الكربون إلى ميثان :

مخلوط الغازات الناتج من المرحلة السابقة يحتوي على H2 , N2 وقليل من الغازات الخاملة وبقية من CO و CO2 . ومن الضروري أن يخفض تركيز كل المركبات المحتوية على أكسجين ... ويتم ذلك بحفز النيكل وعند 320 درجة س ..






ولإزالة CO2 وما يتبقى من CO ، يمرر مخلوط من الغازات في سائل مناسب يسترجع منه CO2 في مرحلة تالية ، ليعود ليؤدي دوره في عملية الغسل .. ومن السوائل المناسبة لذلك محلول مائي لكربونات البوتاسيوم .






ويكفي لإعادة تنشيط المحلول أن يخفف عنه الضغط ..
كذلك يستخدم إيثانول أمين H2NCH2CH2OH الذي يتفاعل مع CO2 على النحو التالي .. 







وتجري عملية الامتصاص عند درجة حرارة 40 - 45 .. بعد ذلك تسخن الكربونات والبيكربونات الناتجة عند درجة حرارة 120 فينطلق منها CO2 الذي يجمع ويستفاد منه ، أما إيثانول أمين فيعاد للدورة من جديد ..

وحتى بعد خروج الغاز من أي من عمليتي الغسل هاتين ، فهو ما يزال يحتوي على آثار من كل أكسيد الكربون .. وحيث أن كلا منهما سام للحفاز يتوجب أن تجري عملية معالجة نهائية تنزل بتركيزهما إلى حد منخفض جداً .. وفي معظم المصانع الحديثة يتم ذلك بتحويلهما إلى ميثان عند التسخين فوق حفاز يحتوي على النيكل عند حوالي 350 درجة ..






وتعتبر هذه العملية هي عكس عملية الإصلاح التي تتم عند درجات حرارة أعلى ، لذلك فإن الإتزان يميل نحو اليسار في التفاعل الممثل لعملية الإصلاح عند الدرجات العالية ، لكنه يميل نحو الجانب الأيمن في الإتزانات السابقة .. ولا ضرر من كمية الميثان المتبقية في الغاز، فهي لا تتدخل في التفاعل مع النيتروجين ...

ويفصل بخار الماء من المخلوط قبل أن يضغط إلى حوالي 250 جوي ويسخن إلى 400 قبل إدخاله إلى مفاعل إنتاج الأمونيا ...


----------



## fagrelsabah (2 يوليو 2009)

التحول إلى الأمونيــا :

مفاعل إنتاج الأمونيا هو أسطوانة من الفولاذ الخاص قادر على الصمود للضغوط العالية ولدرجات الحرارة العالية ، وكذلك يقاوم التأثر بالغازات التي تمر فيه .. وطوله عادةً حوالي 30 متراً وقطره حوالي 25 متر . ويحتوي على حوالي 180 طن من الحفاز ، وهو الحديد المسحوق الذي أضيفت إليه كميات قليلو من الألومينا Al2O3 وأكاسيد الكالسيوم والبوتاسيوم وبعض السيليكا .. ومدة عمل الحفاز بين 4 و 5 سنوات . وتمر الغازات الساخنة الخارجة من وعاء التفاعل في مبادل حراري ، ثم تبرد إلى - 50 فتتحول الأمونيا إلى سائل " درجة غليانه -33 " يتجمع في أوعية خاصة ، بينما يعاد النيتروجين والهيدروجين الزائدان إلى دورة التفاعل بالإختلاط مع الغازات الداخلة ...

ودرجة الحرارة التي تسود داخل المفاعل هي 300 - 320 " أنسب درجة حرارة للتفاعل هي 420 " وأما الضغط فهو 250 إلى 300 جوي .. ومثل المفاعل المذكور ينتج حوالي 1400 طن من الأمونيا في اليوم .. 












والمنحنى التالي يوضح أثر درجة الحرارة والضغط على كمية النُشادر المتكونة ... 









أقرأ أيضاً ...


*تحضيـــــــــر* غــــــــــاز الأمونيـــــــا في المختبــــــر ...


مــاذا قــال علمــاء العـــرب عن العنــــاصر والمركبـــات الكيميـــائية ...؟؟؟؟


درس النيتروجين ومركباته " 1 "

درس النيتروجين ومركباته " 2 " 

*تحضير* غـــاز النيتروجين ..



ولكم مني أجمل تحية ..


----------



## fagrelsabah (2 يوليو 2009)

... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... 


في القرن التاسع عشر ميلادي كانت الأمونيا تُستخدم في أملاح النُشادر لإنعاش من يُغمي عليه ...
أما اليوم فهي تعتبر مادة أولية مهمة في صناعة الأسمدة ..







و يتم تحضيرها صناعياً بإتحاد غازي النيتروجين والهيدروجين وفقاً للمعادلة : 








و تُصنع الأمونيا في مصانع يصل إنتاج الواحد منها إلى ما يقارب 1000 طن يومياً ... وهذه المصانع تطبق طريقة تسمى طريقة هابر ، والأولى أن تسمى طريقة هابر بوش " Haber- Bosch " ذلك لأن فرانز هابر الألماني نجح في عام 1909م ، وبعد سنوات من البحث ، في إحداث اتحاد بين الهيدروجين والنيتروجين مستخدماً ضغطاً ودرجة حرارة عاليين وحفازاً هو عنصر الأوزميوم .. 


وفي ذلك العام اشترت شركة BASF حقوق الإنتاج ، وقام أحد مهندسيها الكبار وهو كارل بوش بإجراء المزيد من البحث ، وتوصل مع فريقه في أعوام قليلة إلى بناء المعدات القادرة على تحمل الضغط الشديد ، وإلى حفاز آخر بدلاً من الأوزميوم ذي التكلفة العالية .. فقد وجدوا أن مسحوق الحديد المحتوي على أكاسيد البوتاسيوم والكالسيوم والألومينيوم يصلح للإسراع بالتفاعل ، وما يزال هذا الحفاز مستخدماً حتى الآن .. وقد كان الهدف الأساسي تحويل الأمونيا إلى حمض النيتريك لإنتاج المتفجرات للإستخدام الحربي بعد أن حال الحصار بين ألمانيا ومصادر النيترات في تشيلي .. 
وقد منح هابر جائزة نوبل عام 1913 م ، كما شارك بوش في الجائزة عام 1931م ... 






... جهاز هابر الحقيقي ...



















مــــراحل تصنيــــــــــــع الأمـــونيـــــــــا 

الإصلاح البخــاري :

مصدر الهيدروجين اللازم للعملية هو النفثا " هيدروكربونات C9 – C5 " أو الغاز الطبيعي " CH4 " . 
ولكن أولاً يجب أن يتم إزالة الكبريت إذا كان موجوداً لأنه يسمم الحفاز .







وتجري العملية في مرحلتين " أولية وثانوية : عند ضغط 30 جوي ، في وجود حفاز النيكل ، وفي المرحلة الثانية يدخل الهواء ، لذلك تحتوي الغازات الخارجة على CO2 , H2 , N2 وتكون درجة حراراتها حواي 1000? م . 

تفاعل الإزاحة : 

إن وجود أكاسيد الكربون يسمم الحفاز لذا يجب أن تزال . وهذا يتم على مرحلتين يستخدم في أولاهما الحفاز Fe3O4 ، وفي الثانية حفاز يحتوي على نحاس وخارصين . 






امتصاص ثاني أكسيد الكربون :

يمتص CO2 بغسل الغازات بمحلول ساخن ( 100درجة س ) من كربونات البوتاسيوم في الماء .






وبعد ذلك يعكس هذا الإتزان بطرد بخار الماء ، ويجمع CO2 كناتج جانبي للعملية ، بينما يعاد محلول الكربونات إلى الاستخدام ..








تحويل بقايا أكاسيد الكربون إلى ميثان :

مخلوط الغازات الناتج من المرحلة السابقة يحتوي على H2 , N2 وقليل من الغازات الخاملة وبقية من CO و CO2 . ومن الضروري أن يخفض تركيز كل المركبات المحتوية على أكسجين ... ويتم ذلك بحفز النيكل وعند 320 درجة س ..






ولإزالة CO2 وما يتبقى من CO ، يمرر مخلوط من الغازات في سائل مناسب يسترجع منه CO2 في مرحلة تالية ، ليعود ليؤدي دوره في عملية الغسل .. ومن السوائل المناسبة لذلك محلول مائي لكربونات البوتاسيوم .






ويكفي لإعادة تنشيط المحلول أن يخفف عنه الضغط ..
كذلك يستخدم إيثانول أمين H2NCH2CH2OH الذي يتفاعل مع CO2 على النحو التالي .. 







وتجري عملية الامتصاص عند درجة حرارة 40 - 45 .. بعد ذلك تسخن الكربونات والبيكربونات الناتجة عند درجة حرارة 120 فينطلق منها CO2 الذي يجمع ويستفاد منه ، أما إيثانول أمين فيعاد للدورة من جديد ..

وحتى بعد خروج الغاز من أي من عمليتي الغسل هاتين ، فهو ما يزال يحتوي على آثار من كل أكسيد الكربون .. وحيث أن كلا منهما سام للحفاز يتوجب أن تجري عملية معالجة نهائية تنزل بتركيزهما إلى حد منخفض جداً .. وفي معظم المصانع الحديثة يتم ذلك بتحويلهما إلى ميثان عند التسخين فوق حفاز يحتوي على النيكل عند حوالي 350 درجة ..






وتعتبر هذه العملية هي عكس عملية الإصلاح التي تتم عند درجات حرارة أعلى ، لذلك فإن الإتزان يميل نحو اليسار في التفاعل الممثل لعملية الإصلاح عند الدرجات العالية ، لكنه يميل نحو الجانب الأيمن في الإتزانات السابقة .. ولا ضرر من كمية الميثان المتبقية في الغاز، فهي لا تتدخل في التفاعل مع النيتروجين ...

ويفصل بخار الماء من المخلوط قبل أن يضغط إلى حوالي 250 جوي ويسخن إلى 400 قبل إدخاله إلى مفاعل إنتاج الأمونيا ... 


التحول إلى الأمونيــا :

مفاعل إنتاج الأمونيا هو أسطوانة من الفولاذ الخاص قادر على الصمود للضغوط العالية ولدرجات الحرارة العالية ، وكذلك يقاوم التأثر بالغازات التي تمر فيه .. وطوله عادةً حوالي 30 متراً وقطره حوالي 25 متر . ويحتوي على حوالي 180 طن من الحفاز ، وهو الحديد المسحوق الذي أضيفت إليه كميات قليلو من الألومينا Al2O3 وأكاسيد الكالسيوم والبوتاسيوم وبعض السيليكا .. ومدة عمل الحفاز بين 4 و 5 سنوات . وتمر الغازات الساخنة الخارجة من وعاء التفاعل في مبادل حراري ، ثم تبرد إلى - 50 فتتحول الأمونيا إلى سائل " درجة غليانه -33 " يتجمع في أوعية خاصة ، بينما يعاد النيتروجين والهيدروجين الزائدان إلى دورة التفاعل بالإختلاط مع الغازات الداخلة ...

ودرجة الحرارة التي تسود داخل المفاعل هي 300 - 320 " أنسب درجة حرارة للتفاعل هي 420 " وأما الضغط فهو 250 إلى 300 جوي .. ومثل المفاعل المذكور ينتج حوالي 1400 طن من الأمونيا في اليوم ..


----------



## fagrelsabah (2 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

*غاز النيتروجين.*

يكون غاز النيتروجين حوالي (4/5)من حجم الهواء الجوي و هو غاز عديم اللون و الرائحة و لا يتحد بسهولة مع العناصر الاخرى في درجات الحرارة العادية ،و قد سمي بالآزوت ومعناها (عديم الحياة)لأنه لا يساعد على الإشتعال أو التنفس . 

والنيتروجين يدخل في تركيب معظم الأشياء الحية فالبروتين يحتوي على 16% تقريبا من النيتروجين ،كما أنه يعد من العناصرالأساسية في غذاء النبات ،حيث يمتصه النبات على صورة مركبات نيتروجينية .

أولا:

تحضير النيتروجين في الصناعة:

يحضر في الصناعة بالتقطير التجزيئي للهواء المسال .

ثانيا:

تحضير النيتروجين في المختبر:

و يتم تحضيره بتدفئة نيتريت الامونيوم التي تتحلل و تعطي غاز النيتروجين المتصاعد بالإزاحة السفلية للماء.

ثالثا:

استعمالات غاز النيتروجين:

1- يستخدم النيتروجين في صناعة غاز الامونيا.

تحضير الامونيا تجاريا:

يتفاعل غاز النيتروجين مع غاز الهيدروجين تحت ضغط عال و درجة حرارة متوسطة في وجود عامل مساعد.

استعمالات الامونيا:

أ- التبريد.

ب- عمليات الصباغة .

ج- صناعة الادوية .

د- صناعة الاسمدة .

2- يستخدم النيتروجين في صناعة حمض النيتريك.

صناعة حمض النيتريك:

حيث يتأكسد غاز الامونيا بأكسجين الهواء الجوي و يتم ذلك كما يلي:

ا- أكسدة الامونيا إلى أكسيد النيتريك .

ب-أكسدة الغاز الناتج إلى ثاني أكسيد النيتروجين .

ج- عند إذابة الغاز الناتج (ثاني أكسيد النيتروجين) ينتج حمض النيتريك.

يستخدم النيتريك في أغراض كثيرة منها صناعة الاسمدة و المفرقعات مثل (t.n.t).

3- تستخدم كميات قليلة من النيتروجين لملئ بعض أنواع المصابيح.

4- يستخدم النيتروجين في تخزين البترول و بعض المواد القابلة للإشتعال.

5- يتفاعل النيتروجينن مع الاكسجين تحت ظروف خاصة مكونا الكثير من الاكاسيد مثل:أكسيد النيتروز،أكسيد النيتريك،ثاني أكسيد الهيدروجين.​


----------



## fagrelsabah (2 يوليو 2009)

*النتروجين N2
أهم الخواص الكيميائية للنتروجين:
فى تفاعلات عنصر النتروجين مع العناصر الاخرى نلاحظ انها لاتتم الا فى وجود شرر كيميائى أو قوس كهربى أو تسخين شديد وذلك لصعوبة كسر الرابطةالثلاثية بين ذرتي النتروجين فى جزئ النتروجين
1- مع الهيدروجين
يتكون غاز النشادر فى وجود الشرر الكهربى 
N2 + 3H2.....شرركهربى..>2NH3
2- مع الاكسجين:
فى وجود قوس كهربى ( عند 3000 م * )يتكون اكسيد النيتريك الذى سرعان ما يتحول يتأكسد الى ثانى أكسيد النتروجين
N2+O2......قوس كهربى.....>2NO
2NO+O2.....>2NO2
3- مع الفلزات فى درجات الحرارة العالية:
يتفاعل النتروجين مع الفلزات مثل الماغنسيوم ويتكون نيتريد الفلز
3Mg+N2........>Mg3N2 نيتريد ماغنسيوم
,وتنحل النيتريدات المتكونة بسهولة فى الماء ويتصاعد غاز النشادر.
Mg3N2+ 6H2O...........> 3Mg(OH)2 + 2 NH3

4- مع كربيد الكالسيوم :
يتحد كربيد الكالسيوم مع النتروجين بواسطة القوس الكهربى ويتكون سياناميد الكالسيوم وهو ( سماد زراعى )
CaC2 + N2.....قوس كهربى .....>CaCN2 +C

ويعد سياناميد الكالسيوم مصدرا للنشادر فى التربة الزراعية عند عملية الرى 
CaCN2 + 3H2O ....< CaCO3 + 2NH3
أشهر مركبات النتروجين (النشادر - حمض النيتريك )


الخواص الكيميائية .. 

1 – الإتحاد مع غاز الهيدروجين .

يتحد النيتروجين مع الهيدروجين عند درجات منخفضة نسبياً في وجود عامل حفز وتحت ضغط مرتفع " طريقة هابر " 
لتكوين الامونيا ..







2 – الاتحاد مع الأكسجين .

يتحد غاز النيتروجين مع الأكسجين ليتكون أكسيد النيتريك ولكن لايتم هذا التفاعل إلا عند درجات حرارة عالية جداً " 3000 م " 

3- الاتحاد بالفلزات :

يتحد النيتروجين بالليثيوم والمغنيسيوم والكالسيوم والاسترانشيوم والباريوم في درجات الحرارة المرتفعة مكوناً النيتريدات ..
مثال ..
ومن ثم يمكن أن تتحلل النيتريدات تحللاً مائياً حيث يتكون غاز النشادر وهيدروكسيد أو أكسيد الفلز ..







4- الاتحاد مع كربيد الكالسيوم :

ويتحد النيتروجين مع كربيد الكالسيوم مكوناً سياناميد الكالسيوم والكربون ويعرف هذا المخلوط بالنتروليم " Nitrolim " 








أولا ً : " النشادر NH3 "
** - تحضير النشادر فى المعمل
يمكن تحضير الأمونيا بإزاحته من بعض أملاحه بواسطة قلوي غير طيار مثل هيدروكسيد الصوديوم NaOH أو هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم Ca(OH)2 . ويتم ذلك بتسخين كلوريد الأمونيوم NH4Cl مع هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم Ca(OH)2 





*​تجربة النافورة لاثبات ان غاز النشادر شديد الذوبان فى الماء ومحلوله قلوى


----------



## fagrelsabah (2 يوليو 2009)

منح هابر جائزة نوبل عام 1913 م ، كما شارك بوش في الجائزة عام 1931م ..
][align=CENTER]






 ... السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... 


في القرن التاسع عشر ميلادي كانت الأمونيا تُستخدم في أملاح النُشادر لإنعاش من يُغمي عليه ...
أما اليوم فهي تعتبر مادة أولية مهمة في صناعة الأسمدة ..







و يتم تحضيرها صناعياً بإتحاد غازي النيتروجين والهيدروجين وفقاً للمعادلة : 








 و تُصنع الأمونيا في مصانع يصل إنتاج الواحد منها إلى ما يقارب 1000 طن يومياً ... وهذه المصانع تطبق طريقة تسمى طريقة هابر ، والأولى أن تسمى طريقة هابر بوش " Haber- Bosch " ذلك لأن فرانز هابر الألماني نجح في عام 1909م ، وبعد سنوات من البحث ، في إحداث اتحاد بين الهيدروجين والنيتروجين مستخدماً ضغطاً 200 جو ودرجة حرارة 500 م * عاليين وحفازاً هو عنصر الأوزميوم أو الحديد والمولبيدنيوم .. 


وفي ذلك العام اشترت شركة BASF حقوق الإنتاج ، وقام أحد مهندسيها الكبار وهو كارل بوش بإجراء المزيد من البحث ، وتوصل مع فريقه في أعوام قليلة إلى بناء المعدات القادرة على تحمل الضغط الشديد ، وإلى حفاز آخر بدلاً من الأوزميوم ذي التكلفة العالية .. فقد وجدوا أن مسحوق الحديد المحتوي على أكاسيد البوتاسيوم والكالسيوم والألومينيوم يصلح للإسراع بالتفاعل ، وما يزال هذا الحفاز مستخدماً حتى الآن .. وقد كان الهدف الأساسي تحويل الأمونيا إلى حمض النيتريك لإنتاج المتفجرات للإستخدام الحربي بعد أن حال الحصار بين ألمانيا ومصادر النيترات في تشيلي .. 
وقد منح هابر جائزة نوبل عام 1913 م ، كما شارك بوش في الجائزة عام 1931م ... 






... جهاز هابر الحقيقي ...


----------



## fagrelsabah (2 يوليو 2009)

*0*0 الكشف عن النشادر 0*0 





1- الرائحة النفاذة ..

2- يتحول لون ورقة تباع الشمس الحمراء المبللة إلى اللون الأزرق عند تعريضها لغاز النشادر ..

3- عند تعريض قضيب زجاجي مبلل بحامض الهيدروكلوريك المركز يتكون دخان أبيض من دقائق ملح كلوريد الأمونيوم الصلبة ..

4- عند تعريض ورقة مبللة بمحلول نترات الزئبقوز للغاز فإن لونها ييصبح أسود .. 

*

هناك أنواع مختلفة من الأسمدة منها .. ما هو طبيعي ومنها ما هو صناعي ...
وتعلمون بأن النبات يعتبر كائن حي أي أنه يحتاج غذاء حتى ينمو لذلك حتى تصبح هذه المنطقة خضراء لابد أن تنمو النباتات بشكل جيد ... وحتى تنمو النباتات لابد أن تحصل على غذائها الأساسي ... وغذائها عبارة عن أملاح التربة الموجودة فيها .. ومنها ( النيتروجين ) أي أنها تحتاج للنيتروجين حتى تنمو وتخّضر وتصبح نضرة ... 


ولكن كيف تحصل عليه وهو على هيئة غاز فكيف يكون ذلك ..؟


النباتات تمتص النيتروجين من التربة ولكن ليس على هيئة غاز إنما على هيئة أيون الأمونيوم أو أيون النترات ....

 ومن أنواع الأسمدة النيتروجينية ...





أسمدة الأمونيوم ..











وكذلك هناك نترات الأمونيوم ..








وأيضاً فوسفات الامونيوم .. 









أسمدة النترات 








اليوريا ..















وطبعاً لكل نوع من الأسمدة مميزات تميزها عن الأسمدة الآخرى .. 
ولكن تعتبر اليوريا أفضل نوع من الأسمدة لمميزاته العديدة ... 
بالإضافة إلى أنها أغنى سماد بالنيتروجين ... 

*1-نترات الامونيوم تحتوى على نسبة عالية من النتروجين (35% ) وهى سريعة الذوبان فى الماء والزادة منها تسبب حمضية التربة.

2- تعمل كبريتات الامونيوم على زيادة حامضية التربة لذك يجب معادلة التربة التى تعالج باستمرار بها

3- سماد فوسفات الامونيوم سريع التأثير فى التربة ويمدها بنوعين من العناصر الاساسية (النتروجين والفسفور )

4- يحتوى سماد اليوريا على نسبة عالية من النتروجين (46%) وهومن انسب الاسمدة التى تستخدم فى المناطق الحارة حيث ان درجة الحرارة المرتفعةتعمل على سرعة تفككه الى امونيا و ثانى اكسيد الكربون .

5- سماد المستقبل النيتروجينى هو سائل الامونيا اللامائية حيث يمكن اضافته للتربة على عمق حوالى 12 سم وسائل الامونيا يتميز عن الاسمدة الاخرى بارتفاع نسبة النتروجين حيث تصل الى حوالى (82%)*





*Jتحضير حمض النيتريك فى المعمل*





الجهاز



​


----------



## fagrelsabah (3 يوليو 2009)

*Hydrofuel NH3 (ammonia) Car
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Hydrofuel+NH3+(ammonia)+Car&search_type=&aq=f
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vwmzkn0paM

*


----------



## fagrelsabah (3 يوليو 2009)

بعض الروابط
http://community.guinnessworldrecords.com/_Hydrofuel-NH3-Car/video/123830/7691.html

==========



http://www.hydrofuelnh3.com/







================






http://www.hydrofuelnh3.com/index.php?option=com_*******&task=view&id=15&Itemid=27

=============
http://www.gregvezina.com/player.asp?title=Hydrofuel+Presentation&filename=/hydrofuel/Hydrofuel_Pres

http://www.gregvezina.com/player.as...ilename=/hydrofuel/Hydrofuel_Presentation.wmv

=====================

http://cars.rasoenterprises.com/Ammonia-Hydrofuel.htm


===========
http://cars.rasoenterprises.com/Ammonia-Hydrofuel.htm


=====
روابط تنزل الفديو



Multimedia 

 

 

 

Greg Vezina of Hydrofuel Inc., a pioneer in the field of ammonia fuel technologies, was profiled in this news item on the *CBC National News*, originally broadcast across Canada on Nov. 6, 2006, and broadcast worldwide on *CNN World Report* by CNN International on Dec. 16, 2006. This can be viewed here in the following formats: Quicktime (.mov), Windows Media (.wmv), and iPod compatible MP4.
At the Fourth Ammonia Fuel Conference in San Francisco, California, Greg Vezina of Hydrofuel Inc. gave a presentation (October 16, 2007). This can be viewed as a video (Windows Media Format), or you can read a transcript in HTML (easier to read on screen) or PDF  (better for printing) formats.


----------



## fagrelsabah (3 يوليو 2009)




----------



## fagrelsabah (3 يوليو 2009)

*NH3 Ammonia leading the way to hydrogen based fuels*

June 7, 2009 by futurepredictions 

Hydrofuel Inc. announces revolutionary vehicle-to-grid technology: World’s first aftermarket system to allow vehicles running on virtually any green fuel to be modified to generate electricity…
​ 




Posted in Blogroll | Tagged Ammonia, fuel, future, green, hydro, hydrogen, NH3, prediction | Leave a Comment »


----------



## fagrelsabah (3 يوليو 2009)

http://www.guiasdecocina.com/videos/video/8vwmzkn0paM/Hydrofuel+NH3++ammonia++Car.html


http://www.guiasdecocina.com/videos/video/8vwmzkn0paM/Hydrofuel+NH3++ammonia++Car.html



 Subir Videos

Hydrofuel NH3 (ammonia) Car
 
http://www.guiasdecocina.com/videos/#embedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vwmzkn0paM' frame


----------



## fagrelsabah (3 يوليو 2009)

http://peswiki.com/energy/Directory:Alternative_Fuels

http://peswiki.com/energy/Directory:Alternative_Fuels
*Directory:Alternative Fuels*

*From PESWiki*

Jump to: navigation, search
Alternative Fuels 
Technologies for Green Gas 
Methods for producing non-fossil-fuel-derived, burnable fuel that will work in existing vehicles.


----------



## jassim78 (18 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخي لكن حسب مافهمت تستغل الامونيا لتوليد الهيدروجين .اتصور استغلال الماء لتوليد الهيدروجين يعتبر متجدد وطاقة متجددة وليس مثل الامونيا التي هي مصدر غير متجدد


----------



## fagrelsabah (19 يوليو 2009)

jassim78 قال:


> شكرا اخي لكن حسب مافهمت تستغل الامونيا لتوليد الهيدروجين .اتصور استغلال الماء لتوليد الهيدروجين يعتبر متجدد وطاقة متجددة وليس مثل الامونيا التي هي مصدر غير متجدد



ليس صحيحا ما فهمته

فغاز الامونيا هو غاز قابل للاشتعال

مثل السيارات اللتى تعمل بالغاز الطبيعى فى بلادنا

ومثل اسطوانات الغاز الطبيعى اللتى تستخدم لتشغيل المواقد والطباخ 

ومثل البيوجاز الناتج من السماد العضوى ومخلفات الحيونات وينتج غاز الميثان اللذى يستخدم للمواقد والتدفئة

======

فهو غاز رخيص وغير ملوث مثل البترول ومشتقاته

ويمكن تصنيعه بسهولة من المخلفات الحيوانية والزراعية 

فهو استغلال لطاقة مهملة ومهدرة


وغاز الامونيا رخيص جدا بالنسبة للبنزين 
ولاينتج غازات ملوثة للبيئة كما الحال مع البنزين


----------



## jassim78 (20 يوليو 2009)

[ لانه يحتوى الهيدروجين الذى يحترق مع الاكسجين


مكونا بخار الماء فى عدم السيارة

ويتحرر غاز التروجين الى الهواء الجوى
ياخي مافاهم غلط بس انته تكول يوخذ الهيدروجين من الامونيا للاحتراق والنتروجين يخرج من العوادم طيب ليش هاي الدوخة كلها ليش مانستعمل الماء المتجدد لغرض الحصول على الهيدروجين؟


----------



## fagrelsabah (20 يوليو 2009)

jassim78 قال:


> [ لانه يحتوى الهيدروجين الذى يحترق مع الاكسجين
> 
> 
> مكونا بخار الماء فى عدم السيارة
> ...



الهيدروجين هو جزء من غاز الامونيا 

وغاز الامونيا يباع فى اسطوانات يمكن شراؤها وتركيبها على السيارة والسير بها 

ولانه ناتج ثنوى من مصانع الاسمدة فان كان رخيص جدا فهو الافضل 

وان كان فى بلدك مثلا يباع بسعر غالى فعليك بطرق الحصول على وقود الماء وستكون اوفر 

هذه كلها طرق لتشغيل المحركات على وقود نظيف 

فالذى تستطيع تنفيذه من حيث السعر والامكانات هو الافضل لك 

وبالله التوفيق


----------

